# mount_smbfs and symbol "Ã¢Â„Â–" in russian filenames



## IT_Prof (Apr 1, 2010)

*mount_smbfs and symbol "â„–" in russian filenames*

Hello

FreeBSD 7.2
Windows Server 2003 R2 (NTFS)

/etc/nsmb.conf

```
[default]
workgroup=MY_GROUP

[SRV1]
charsets=utf-8:cp866
addr=192.168.78.1

[SRV1]
password=$$16e9b5054613c1d11f7fcb39ac2b0b6bf01fe
```

/usr/local/etc/smb-client.conf

```
[global]

workgroup = MY_GROUP

# Charset settings
display charset = UTF-8
unix charset = UTF-8
dos charset = CP866
```

/usr/local/etc/>locale

```
LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=
```

`mount_smbfs -E utf-8:cp866 -W MY_GROUP //adm@srv1/share /mnt/mount_share`

There is a file named Ð”Ð¾ÐºÑƒÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ñ‚ â„–1.txt
At FreeBSD I see it with the name ???ã¬¥?? ?1.txt.
And other files with the symbol â„– look the same.

All other files without this symbol look fine.

If I remove the symbol â„– from the filename, then the file will be seen as Ð”Ð¾ÐºÑƒÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ñ‚ 1.txt

Previously, all worked well on linux with the command:
`mount -t cifs -o user=adm,workgroup=my_group,iocharset=utf8 //srv1/share /mnt/mount_share`
But in FreeBSD is no such command.

How to solve this problem?


----------



## ttsiod (Mar 24, 2011)

Did you find any solution?

I am asking because I have a very similar problem, see:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=22788


----------

